
Snapchat to become the mobile HBO via original scripted shows - ivraatiems
https://techcrunch.com/2018/10/10/snapchat-originals/
======
ivraatiems
OP here. I added "to become" to the title because I think the TechCrunch title
which just says "becomes" is misleading, implying Snapchat already _is_ the
mobile HBO just because it wants to be.

On a discussion note, I'm so confused by this. Who wants this? How is this
going to help them? People want to watch TV shows shot in vertical video on
their phones? It seems like a desperate move by a company that knows it isn't
doing well with its existing platform. How is it not?

------
samat
Here is much better page on topic:

\- official landing page (with trailers) [https://www.snap.com/en-
US/news/post/introducing-snap-origin...](https://www.snap.com/en-
US/news/post/introducing-snap-originals/)

